# headaches and dizzy from light sparring



## May Wang

im in my late 30s adult male and does anyone also get headaches and bit dizzy from light sparring. im still a beginner but learned some technique too. you think its since i started this sport at a late age . i noticed most guys in class are in their early to mid 20s. nobody wears a headgear and yea i would classify it was light sparring kickboxing . even when i cover up since one cant always parry the punches or evade them the impact is still there even when its light. 
what do you guys think of this and has it ever happened to you too


----------



## Voiceless

May Wang said:


> im in my late 30s adult male and does anyone also get headaches and bit dizzy from light sparring. im still a beginner but learned some technique too. you think its since i started this sport at a late age . i noticed most guys in class are in their early to mid 20s. nobody wears a headgear and yea i would classify it was light sparring kickboxing . even when i cover up since one cant always parry the punches or evade them the impact is still there even when its light.
> what do you guys think of this and has it ever happened to you too


If you're not used to sparring or have been out of it for a while, it's normal to get a light headache the next day. But it should be over the day after. This should go away after some time, but if after some months of training you still get a headache after light(!) sparring you may want to get it checked.

Also, make sure to always drink enough during the day and during training so your body is fully hydrated and thus doesn't lack the protective liquid in which your brain floats in the skull.


----------

